# Music by Genre > Rock, Folk Rock, Roots Rock, Rockabilly >  Jethro Tull's "Fat Man"

## Summerday Sands

Hi everyone, I was wondering could anyone help me with Jethro Tull's "Fat Man", does anyone know how to play it? I'd really appreciate any help with it. Thanks.

Here's two clips of Ian Anderson playing it live:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZMdJxiTQbs0

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NihFBDVv4Bc

----------


## billbailey

First time I've ever 'seen' Martin Barre play flute.  Thanks for that.  

Bill Bailey

----------

